# Jonathan Edwards Institute Anapolis Conference



## gregbed (Jun 22, 2006)

Every year the Jonathan Edwards Institute puts on a conference at the Loews Annapolis Hotel. I have been to the last 3 and they have been excellent meaty topics.
Os Guiness will be one of the speakers.
The topic is "Citizens of Heaven, Sojourners on Earth: Civic Life in Gospel Perspective"
The dates are July 3, 4, 5 (Annapolis puts on a nice fireworks display)
More details:

http://thejei.org/conferences.html


----------

